# Solved: Phone Ringer Volume



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

I no longer have a problem with the ringer volume on my phone, but will post the solution for it.

I used to miss a lot of calls on my Samsung Captivate because I would inadvertently hit the volume rocker button when putting the phone in its holder, usually turning the volume down until it can't be heard. The solution I found at the Android Marketplace is an app named "RingGuard".

Now, if I inadvertently hit the volume rocker (up or down), a popup is displayed which I must acknowledge within 10 seconds that I intended to change the volume. If I don't (because I just put the phone away) the phone ignores the volume rocker button.


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

Why not just lock the phone before putting it away?


----------

